# Wilson D7 irons for old gadgies



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 12, 2019)

Having reached the age of 71 I have been struggling for length with the irons. My 6 iron was barely carrying 145 yards & I was having increasing difficulty in hitting the 4 iron cleanly. I hit the ball quite high & donâ€™t like using hybrids into the wind, the ball just balloons up & goes nowhere.

The other week I was persuaded to try the Wilson D7s, an out & out game improvement club. The demo 7 iron I used had the same length & loft as my Mizuno JPX 850 6 iron but it was sending the ball 15 to 20 yards farther.

I took the plunge & bought them, Â£399 for 4 to PW from http://www.ebaystores.co.uk/Bargain-Golf-Equipment-UK , Â£50 less than American Golf.

Iâ€™ve used them twice on the course now. They took no getting used to. Having got some distances from the simulator I had no trouble finding the right club.

Two shots stand out & demonstrate how these clubs help. Our 17th was playing into the wind on both occasions and, after a good drive, I had about 170 yards to the hole. Normally I would have hit a rescue, or 5 wood down the shaft. On both occasions I used the 4 iron & hit the green twice. The 4 iron is effectively a 3 iron but, despite this, it is easier to hit than my old 4. It flies about the same height but a good 20 yards farther. Iâ€™ve had the same experience with all the other clubs, much easier to handle, especially in the wind & the ball doesnâ€™t go extravagantly high as you might expect with such a low centre of gravity.

And at Â£200 to Â£300 less than a lot of similar clubs by other manufacturers theyâ€™re a steal.


----------

